# Lots of People but No Fish



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Only fished for about 15 minutes today.  ;D Saw about 7 reds withing 5 - 20 feet from the boat. I had a hard time trying to pole the boat and get a fly line out in front of them before they spooked. The fun was cut short by a call to come home. Oh well. Still had fun. Ran into a crap load of people today. Aaron we need to get out there and fish together soon. Here are a few pics.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Good seeing you at Riverbreeze yesterday Tom. Sorry I couldnt jump aboard and hang out. I am sure the law (and my wife) would have frowned on leaving my kid in the car so I could go fishing... ;D Give me a call or PM next time and I will see what I can work out.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

it was good catchin up with you yesterday...


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

sorry I missed you, I left JB's early


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I had a hard time trying to pole the boat and get a fly line out in front of them before they spooked.


I can't pull it off either...trolling motor is the only way to go for me. :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > I had a hard time trying to pole the boat and get a fly line out in front of them before they spooked.
> 
> 
> I can't pull it off either...trolling motor is the only way to go for me.  :


According to one forum member that is cheating. ;D jk of course. I had actually removed mine last weekend so it wasn't an option. I think I could have had a chance to pull of the cast but the wind was 20+. If I didn't try to stake out then the boat would blow out of position.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> According to one forum member that is cheating.


and who might that be?  :-? Probably the same jerk that doesn't like power poles either.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Lots of Peeps and no fish = too many boats scaring all the feesh away.

Just another day at the goon.......


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Good to see you Tom. 

Were you polling from the bow or the stern? When trying to fly fish solo I've found it easier to pole from the bow. Either way it can get very frustrating.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I was on the platform enjoying the view. Looking back, I could have sat on the nose and walked the boat where I was fishing. I was at the mouth of a creek that is usually close to dry. It only goes back about 250 ft. 

Its a tough call because the fish were not tailing. They were kind of laid up back there. I probably would not have seen them at all if I was on the bow. Sometimes flats fly fishing can really be a team sport. With two people in the boat we would have definitely had a few shots at these fish.


----------

